# hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a 2004 with an intermittent problem that started about 18 months ago and lasts 4-6 weeks then magically disappears. The sensors indicate the hood is open even though I verified it is not. Latch was replaced 6 months ago at VW Service and I thought the problem was solved. Problem is that remote locking won't beep as long as it thinks the hood is open and the MFI won't show information except that the hood is ajar. Any ideas?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (KKToureg)*

Make sure that your radio is firmly attached -- give it an extra push. The hood warning can be an indication that the stereo/nav is not correctly inserted into the dash opening.

_Modified by DenverBill at 8:52 PM 11-19-2009_

_Modified by DenverBill at 8:57 PM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by DenverBill at 9:01 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (DenverBill)*

DenverBill, you were so right. I've had the hood sensor go on twice this past week and the first time, just for grins, I gave the radio a little shove and viola - the sensor light went off. Did it again this morning and sure enough, the sensor light went off. Do you think this problem will spread to other dashboard circuitry ? I can live with giving the radio a shove once a week. I'm still under the 100K extended warranty.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (KKToureg)*

The problem won't infect the other dash circuitry like an H1N1 pandemic







It is just a unique quirk of the Touareg for which I have never heard a logical explanation. You probably have not tried it, but the wipers won't operate when the hood sensor is lit -- a safety feature.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (KKToureg)*

It is just an interesting feature that the Treg has in that you remove the radio or dislodge it the open hood sensor goes off. Not sure why it is tied into that, but it is.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (DenverBill)*

Actually I did experience the problem with the wipers - they were frustratingly sporadic. Glad to know what THAT was all about. Thank you.


----------



## Me_tobster (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (KKToureg)*

We have had a similar problem. The VW tech convinced my wife it was the Ipod cable that was attached to the back of the stereo. and tried to say they were not going to cover it under warranty. after a few conversations back and forth they agreed to put a new nav unit in and see if that was the fix. Now the exterior door lock buttons do not work. and they say that is nothing they did. so now what?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (Me_tobster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Me_tobster* »_Now the exterior door lock buttons do not work. and they say that is nothing they did. so now what? 

Failure of the kessy module or the handles or the wiring to the handles. Nothing the dealer did. But unless you have an extended warranty, you are out of warranty anyway and this will cost.


----------



## psstdave (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: hood sensor incorrectly says it is open - latch replaced 6 months ago (Me_tobster)*

I agree with Spock. I just had this happen last week were all of the door buttons and the keyless entry suddenly stopped working. It was the Kessy module and I was quoted ~$700 for the new module and ~$200-$300 in labor. Luckily it was covered under the CPO warranty and now everything works fine.


----------

